# Test/Review of Efest IMR18650 3000mAh (Purple) 2016



## HKJ (Feb 18, 2016)

[size=+3]Efest IMR18650 3000mAh (Purple) 2016[/size]







Official specifications:

Rated capacity: 3000mAh
Nominal voltage: 3.7V
Max charging current: 4A
Standard charge: 2A
Max continuous discharge current: 35A
Pulse discharge current: 60A
Charging temperature range: 0°C ~ 45°C
Discharging temperature range: -20°C ~ 75°C
Inner resistance: 20mOhm
Cell size: 18.5mm x 65.20mm






High capacity and high current cell.
































The cell is very good up to 20A, but at 30A I terminate the test due to temperature. The tracking between the cells shows that they are very well matched.






Temperature raise at 15A load, to get the real cell temperature add (about) 25°C to the temperature.











I had to stop here, my rig melts at this temperature (I hope to improve this).
This is also the maximum discharge temperature for the battery.

































[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

The battery has very good performance, 20A is no problem, at 30A it is probably best not to use continious discharge.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

Improvements to test stations
How is the test done and how to read the charts
How is a protected LiIon battery constructed
More about button top and flat top batteries
Compare to 18650 and other batteries


----------



## 186kmps (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the test/review! I am just about to purchase some 18650`s, this helps alot.


----------



## Skeeterg (Feb 18, 2016)

Battery reviews like yours are a big plus in my book,and others i am sure. I wish i would joined this forum a long time ago then i would not have wasted so much money on ,"cheap" 18650's. If i remember they were Trustfire's maybe. They didnt hold a charge long,then soon after they would not charge at all.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks HKJ, great review as usual. Any plans to do a review of the larger sister the Efest 3500mah(purple) 20amp? Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## HKJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Tachead said:


> Any plans to do a review of the larger sister the Efest 3500mah(purple) 20amp? Thanks:thumbsup:



Yes


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for your excellent review. HKJ! :thumbsup:

Discharging temperature range (-20°C ~ 75°C) is the internal temperature of the cell?


----------



## SubLGT (Feb 19, 2016)

186kmps said:


> Thanks for the test/review! I am just about to purchase some 18650`s, this helps alot.



Buying this specific Efest battery is a little risky, as there are 3 different cells being used under the same wrapper.
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ah-is-now-a-10a-battery.720251/#post-17083826


----------



## Tachead (Feb 19, 2016)

HKJ said:


> Yes




Thanks, cant wait:thumbsup:


----------



## HKJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Tachead said:


> Thanks, cant wait:thumbsup:



My testing is a bit slow at the moment, due to my updated test stations, they melts. I do have a plan to fix it.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 19, 2016)

HKJ said:


> My testing is a bit slow at the moment, due to my updated test stations, they melts. I do have a plan to fix it.



No problem, whenever you get to it. Hope you get your rig fixed man and thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## teckul (Feb 21, 2016)

SubLGT said:


> Buying this specific Efest battery is a little risky, as there are 3 different cells being used under the same wrapper.
> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ah-is-now-a-10a-battery.720251/#post-17083826



Should Efest best be avoided totally if they are wrapping different cells all the time?

I (wrongly?) thought they were an 'ok make'...


----------



## SubLGT (Feb 21, 2016)

Efest is OK for a single-battery flashlight. For a multi cell flashlight I would avoid them, because of the potential for mismatches.


----------



## MAD777 (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't know what we would do without your tests! 
Can you estimate how much improved the graphs look due solely to your upgraded equipment?


----------



## 186kmps (Mar 5, 2016)

This is why I love cpf, thanks all for the detailed info.


----------



## Strintguy (Mar 5, 2016)

Does anyone know if this is a true IMR or a hybrid?


----------



## HKJ (Mar 5, 2016)

Strintguy said:


> Does anyone know if this is a true IMR or a hybrid?



I doubt you will find a true IMR with more than 2000mAh, everything with more capacity has other elements added to the chemistry.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 5, 2016)

Is this the same type battery that exploded in the guy's pocket?


----------



## okashira (Mar 5, 2016)

This is the samsung 30Q

I am cycle testing on here:
https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=68556&start=125

Samsung rates it 15A continuous max.

It's NCA.


----------



## stjong (Jun 2, 2016)

I have few of this batteries now 3000mAH 35A and it is perform well so far.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 2, 2016)

Since the 3500 mAh version varies greatly in performance I would be hesitant to even try this.


----------



## space-cowboy (Jun 3, 2016)

recDNA said:


> Since the 3500 mAh version varies greatly in performance I would be hesitant to even try this.



If you are lucky (usually first batch only for testing purpose and reviews) you will get lg mj1 under that wrapper.
Later on Efest use whatever they find for cheap and rewrap.
Difference in performance because those are 2 completely different cells under that wrapper.
35A (there is no 35A cell in existence) battery is Samsung 25R or LG he2 again if you are lucky.


----------



## space-cowboy (Jun 3, 2016)

stjong said:


> I have few of this batteries now 3000mAH 35A and it is perform well so far.



35A (there is no 35A cell in existence) battery is Samsung 30q or LG hg2 again if you are lucky.
It is just a marketing (very dangerous) move to get vapers to buy.
Vaping community = almost non existent battery knowledge



recDNA said:


> Since the 3500 mAh version varies greatly in performance I would be hesitant to even try this.



Difference in performance because those are 2 completely different cells under that wrapper.
If you are lucky (usually first batch only for testing purpose and reviews) you will get *lg mj1* under that wrapper.
HKJ received I think one *lg mh1* (much cheaper cell far from 3500mAh) and another is different cell (if I see picture of the other one I can identify it)


----------



## recDNA (Jun 3, 2016)

My point exactly. Batteries should NOT be like a box of chocolates. Just no way to check under the hood before buying. I wish Samsung would produce consumer batteries. I guess the liability would be too great.


----------

